
Pittsburgh is better for tech workers than Silicon Valley? - Tempest1981
https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/01/23/pittsburgh-is-better-for-tech-workers-than-silicon-valley/
======
Tempest1981
I think this is the actual data: [https://wallethub.com/edu/best-cities-for-
jobs/2173/](https://wallethub.com/edu/best-cities-for-jobs/2173/)

where Pittsburgh is 13 and San Jose is 15. According to their findings.

Others in the "top 10" include Scottsdale and Tempe AZ, Austin TX, Boise ID,
Boston, Fremont CA, San Francisco, and Portland Maine. Seattle is at 21.

